# Has anyone had a really fast birth?



## Princessbec

We our trying for our 6th and final baby, but I'm a bit freaked out at that I might ended up giving birth at home by myself. My labors have all been very quick.
4hrs 20 mins
3hrs
2hrs 45 mins
1hr 5 mins and
55 mins
I am considering when we get pregnant again talking to the doctor about being induced, but I would love to go into labour naturally as this is my DPs 1st and only baby.


----------



## chichestermum

wow they are quick labours!! 
I think it would be wise to keep your OH close once our due date nears. have your other babies been late/early or on time? take that as a guide and make sure he doesnt venture far around the time.
i dont know if your doctor would induce you as there is no medical reason, it might be different in australia tho, im not sure, i know my midwife wouldnt induce me for anything other than being overdue!
Im sure either way that you will be fine and even if your OH isnt there for the birth he will be there for the rest of babies life :)
Good luck with the baby making! xxxx


----------



## Minnyb

I've been worrying a little about this as my last was only 1.5 hours and I'm expecting baby five. The prospect of delivering home alone is a little scary!


----------



## lilmisspink

Ive had 3 babies and i too had very quick labours! I was trying to push in the car park of the hospital with my 3rd, and was practically carried into the hosp by my DH, my mum and someone from the hosp!
We have moved since then and now live a further 20 mins away from hospital. 
I would suggest speaking to a consultant and asking what your options are if a home birth scares you, if its not the home birth that worries u, but just being alone, make sure ur not left alone or at least have a phone with u at all times!
Good luck.. Im sure you'll be fine!


----------



## JWandBump

Ive only had one baby and from my 1st contraction to her being being born was 5 hours! So quite fast for a first baby :D


----------



## Wannababyx

ive just had my 1st baby and i was only in labor fr 3hours 45min because they said they only count full labor from when i was 4cm dialated and i was really worrying it would be over 24hours im so happy it wasnt x


----------



## Treelo

My 1st labour was 5hrs, my 2nd was 1hr 40mins. Have been told this one will be quicker again so to get to the hospital asap when i know im in labour. I love the fast labour ok maybe not love but it was ok but am starting to get a bit worried about going too far from home now incase i go into labour and am miles away from the hospital.


----------



## cakey

My first labour =8hrs 
2nd labour=6 
3rd labour=80mins 
Am now expecting 4th and a little concerned i won't make it to the hospital! lol


----------



## Lawhra

First - 7hrs 7 mins
Second - 48 minutes :haha: And ouch!

I swore I'd never have another but now say never say never :haha: Think I'll be too scared to though!

Good luck, those were super fast!


----------



## labydird

My first labour started at 6am, got to the hospital by 8am to be told that I was 9cm and baby was breech! So I had to have an emergency c-section.

Second time round, again labour started at 6am, got to the hospital and baby was born VBAC at 8am!

Third time round, and because I knew my labours were very quick, I opted for a homebirth (to the horror of the consultant and midwives!) They kept insisting I come to the hospital as I was high risk, however I tried to explain that my labours were very quick and most likely I would not get there in time! So I'd rather be prepared at home!

Anyway I had a silent labour, which basically meant that my body was labouring without any feeling. I woke up around 3am as I had the sensation to wee, sat on the toilet, abd babys head popped out (no pain but sensation) I called my husband who came in just in time to deliver his own baby boy! :)

We called the midwives immediately (not the ambulance as they would have tranferred us to hospital) and the midwives took 45 minutes to come, and cut cord etc. We had the birthing pool/ ball etc all set up however didn't get to use any of them as he came so suddenly without warning! From a mental perspective, I felt so much more relaxed in the know that I did not have to rush off anywhere to a hospital or take bags etc with me! I felt comfy just pottering around my own house, in my comfy clothes which made a huge difference to how relaxed and positive I felt (which I feel helped the labour along a lot!)


----------



## chichestermum

Oh wow ladybird, your homebirth sounds fabulous! how lovely that must of been for baby to come into the world so calmy and quietly! your labours really were fast! xxxx


----------



## xpensivtaste

i take after my mum, she has always had very quick births. 
my labour with my daughter was very quick.....i was having moderate but easily manageable contractions for maybe an hour or two (i was so excited i didnt really check the time) then from needing to push to delivering it was twenty minutes. 
i only live round the corner from the hospital, literally less than a 10 minute walk, 2 mins in a car but i am at the top of a steep hill that dips in the middle and goes back up to the hospital and i am due 23rd of dec so petrified we will get snowed in and i cant get to hospital. we dont drive either. the thought of a home birth scares the daylight out of me. my friend seriously suggested investing in a sled. lol


----------



## cowboys angel

"Labor" was 24-28 hours but active labor was 4 hours...got to the hospital when the pain got bad, water had already broke and she was crowning...water breaking to delivery was 20 minutes....

Oh and she was my first. Eep!


----------



## bouli

Had my first almost 7 months ago..and from the first pain to delivery it was 4 hours! had strong contractions straight away. Midwife thought I was playing up when I arrived at hospital...her face changed after she examined me and told me to push! :winkwink:
hoping for a quick one for next one...:flower:


----------



## Finsmummy

Out of interest ladies, were all your babies head down when labour started? 

I had my 1st boy at 37 weeks and a quick labour. I am now 36 weeks and baby is not head down yet, so wondering how it will all pan out x


----------



## lizardbreath

I almost didn't make it with my second I went from 10 minute contractions to 2 minutes in under a minute and I was trying hard not to push in the car she was born as soon as we got to the hospital. After only a 3 hour 36. Minute birth


----------



## Scarletvixen

Yes the hospital tried to tell me i wasnt in labour but it was the middle of the night and freezing conditions and i live over an hour from the hospital so they said i could stay untill the morning, 30mins later baby was born lol


----------



## cookielucylou

My time was reordered as 2 hours-everything happened really fast and he was born half hour after arriving at the hospital. I'm really debating having a home birth when we have number 2.


----------



## cowboys angel

I gave birth in the wheelchair in my pants she came so fast and they didn't believe me, :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

dear god! if i was u I'd be dialing 999 as soon as i got my first contraction!


----------



## Newt

I deliver fast and because of this was in and out getting checked with every little twing. In the end the mw said to methat she was supposed to send me home again but if I was to refuse point blank, then she would have no choice but to send me to the ward. (Hint hint) Just as well she did, baby came shortly after and was so quick she nearly.came between wards. So I would never have made it in.


----------



## Treelo

Treelo said:


> My 1st labour was 5hrs, my 2nd was 1hr 40mins. Have been told this one will be quicker again so to get to the hospital asap when i know im in labour. I love the fast labour ok maybe not love but it was ok but am starting to get a bit worried about going too far from home now incase i go into labour and am miles away from the hospital.


Just to update baby #3 arrived today after a 20 min labour :)


----------



## chichestermum

Treelo said:


> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> My 1st labour was 5hrs, my 2nd was 1hr 40mins. Have been told this one will be quicker again so to get to the hospital asap when i know im in labour. I love the fast labour ok maybe not love but it was ok but am starting to get a bit worried about going too far from home now incase i go into labour and am miles away from the hospital.
> 
> 
> Just to update baby #3 arrived today after a 20 min labour :)Click to expand...

congratulations! and OMG! 20 mins! i bet that was a shock! did you manage to get to hosp? xxx


----------



## Treelo

chichestermum said:


> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> My 1st labour was 5hrs, my 2nd was 1hr 40mins. Have been told this one will be quicker again so to get to the hospital asap when i know im in labour. I love the fast labour ok maybe not love but it was ok but am starting to get a bit worried about going too far from home now incase i go into labour and am miles away from the hospital.
> 
> 
> Just to update baby #3 arrived today after a 20 min labour :)Click to expand...
> 
> congratulations! and OMG! 20 mins! i bet that was a shock! did you manage to get to hosp? xxxClick to expand...

I am still in shock lol!! Yea just made it to labour ward I was sitting in cafe eating lunch at 12.30 lol!!


----------



## babyhopesxx

Treelo congrats :) but 20 mins wow thats amazing!

With DS2 i went in for a sweep at 9.30am, by 5pm that evening my contractions were getting pretty painful so my mum came and collected DS at 5.15pm. An hour later DS2 was born at home by my OH with the help from the 999 operator. lol :D


----------



## chichestermum

Treelo said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> My 1st labour was 5hrs, my 2nd was 1hr 40mins. Have been told this one will be quicker again so to get to the hospital asap when i know im in labour. I love the fast labour ok maybe not love but it was ok but am starting to get a bit worried about going too far from home now incase i go into labour and am miles away from the hospital.
> 
> 
> Just to update baby #3 arrived today after a 20 min labour :)Click to expand...
> 
> congratulations! and OMG! 20 mins! i bet that was a shock! did you manage to get to hosp? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am still in shock lol!! Yea just made it to labour ward I was sitting in cafe eating lunch at 12.30 lol!!Click to expand...

I think you will be in shock for a while with a 20 min labour! your lil girl was obviously wasnt too keen on mummy having enough time to take a break and have lunch out! xxx


----------



## Meredith2010

My labour (first and only so far) was 1hr 56 minutes, with 12 minutes of pushing. I've been told to get to the hospital as soon as I have my first contraction with this one!


----------



## BabiesOneDay

Oh My Goodness! That is definitely a quick one! I know a woman who had one a few minutes less than you, but her second was still hours longer. They say they get shorter. I know that was the case with me. My first was nearly 24 hours. My second was 5. I'm actually hoping baby #3 is a bit longer than #2. It went so fast, dh had no time to even get my luggage from the car. We don't even have photos!


----------



## cowboys angel

As I already posted, I had a very fast active labor, just wanted to add this little 'snicker.'

My mom knew I was absolutely fed up I was in and out of the hospital in labor for 3-4 months. When she was at the house the day LO was born, she told me it wasn't real, but if I wanted to speed it up, to start walking. 

Good thing I didn't listen and remained on bedrest cuz she was already born in my pants in the wheelchair. If I had sped it up, we wouldn't have even made it to the hospital!


----------



## kirsteee

it took me 7 hours in all to give birth to my 1st. Really hoping it's even quicker with my 2nd lol x


----------



## nat23

my labour was only 2hrs 45mins and this was my first. I didn't feel like i had time to think and then the baby was here! lol i'm already worried about my next birth being shorter and im not even pregnant. x


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

my labour was a total of 1 hour 53 minutes, with 33 minutes pushing...no tears/cuts/stitches x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Waters broke at 1130 am with no warning. Contractions started after, arrived at hospital at 1230, due to being 45 minutes away, Emma was born after three or four pushes at 212 pm. Minimal tears.


----------



## chichestermum

the newest addition to the family took 7 hours from first contraction to birth, so pretty fast, the contrctions didnt get sore until the last couple of hours, i was in pain with labor and then pushing for about a total of 3 hours. xx


----------



## zolly786

1st was 2 hours 14 minutes.
2nd was 53 minutes.


----------



## Princessbec

I've seen some women time there labors from 4cms I'd hate to do that mine would be even quicker lol my 2nd the nurse didn't believe I was in labour but as I was to be induced the next morning and they had a free bed they let me stay after she gave me 2 panadol and told me to sleep and I was still complaining of pain she in her grumpy nurse voice told me "she would check me but didn't think anything was happening" she checked and I was 4-5cm and my waters were bulging 12 minutes later my LO was born. With all five of my babies I have found I go from 5-10cm almost instantly I have always timed my birth from the first contraction till I give birth to the placenta...I really don't want to think about my labour time from 4cm until birth of baby lol


----------



## momto4girls

I've had 5 as well:
#1 8hours19min
#2 6hours32min
#2 5hours35min
#4 5hours
#5 2hours (but from start to when I was ready to push 45min, but I had to have a csection due to his size and it took that long for the doctors to get everything ready)


----------



## goddess25

First baby was 12 hours.

Second baby was 3.5 hours.


----------



## clarsair

Oh my goodness!!! As someone who had a c-section 30 hours after the first regular contraction (only 17 hours of active labour though) this is mind-boggling!!


----------



## sequeena

It took me a while to go into active labour but when I did it was 3 hours 2 minutes.

I think you should camp out at the hospital from 37 weeks on! lol! As soon as you get that first pain go in ASAP x


----------



## jess1983

My first was 19 hrs and my second was 2 hrs and 45 mins it was amazing


----------



## kaths101

my first was 2.5 hours though I went from 4cm to giving birth in less than an hour - pushing stage was 8 minutes...
So scared about my 2nd as we're an hour away from the hospital :wacko:


----------

